# Red Velvet Cake, death is within my nostrils.



## Christopher (22/7/15)

So I have had an almost 2 week vape break due to a really bad sinus infection that was seriously aggravated by any vaping, so I decided to try get back into the swing of things with some Red Velvet Cake flavour that I've never tried before. 

I was pretty excited to try it. My god. If only I could turn back time.

I opened the bottle, mixed up a 5ml batch to test, vaped it, instant death. 

At 5% only, I can only compare it to vomit, not any vomit, I'm talking a 3 year old kid with severe gastro vomit. 

I don't know if the bottle I got was off, or if this was the worlds worst joke to play on someone but if I can help, just one person avoid my current situation, it's worth a shot. 

I'm currently sitting in my room, in winter with 3 fans on and all sliding doors and windows open. 

My parents walked in and gagged instantly, I cannot put into words how bad this was, the smell is stuck to my clothes, I had to shower and changed and the smell is still stuck in my nostrils, well that and the tub of Vicks that I've shoved up there to try get rid of it.

I'm filled with so much regret right now you guys. 

Please just be warned, save yourselves!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Chukin'Vape (22/7/15)

Christopher said:


> So I have had an almost 2 week vape break due to a really bad sinus infection that was seriously aggravated by any vaping, so I decided to try get back into the swing of things with some Red Velvet Cake flavour that I've never tried before.
> 
> I was pretty excited to try it. My god. If only I could turn back time.
> 
> ...



I can madly relate to my experience with a marshmallow & watermelon mix I thought would blow my tits off. Which it actually did - i'm totally titless....

Red-Velvet death be like

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (23/7/15)

Christopher said:


> So I have had an almost 2 week vape break due to a really bad sinus infection that was seriously aggravated by any vaping, so I decided to try get back into the swing of things with some Red Velvet Cake flavour that I've never tried before.
> 
> I was pretty excited to try it. My god. If only I could turn back time.
> 
> ...


Don't mean to make light of your trouble but I'm lmao


----------



## gertvanjoe (23/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Don't mean to make light of your trouble but I'm lmao


me too


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/7/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I can madly relate to my experience with a marshmallow & watermelon mix I thought would blow my tits off. Which it actually did - i'm totally titless....
> 
> Red-Velvet death be like
> 
> View attachment 31902


I'm calling Bullshit! 

That face is the result of all the bottles of moonshine in the back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

